# Weightloss Update! - 30 Lbs Down!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

So I have lost about 30lbs since The summer! Eating better (still not perfect, I have my weaknesses) And exercises A LOT more!! 

August










Today!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

that is fantastic!! you must feel wonderful. you look wonderful.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations! The hard work has really paid off, you look amazing. It isn't easy and you have worked hard to lose those pounds. I bet you feel a lot better, don't you? I would be thrilled if I could dump 30 pounds.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Doing the happy dance for you! It is very hard to loose weight-Congratulations on doing so. Do you feel more like riding now?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap::happydance::thumbsup:

Well done that lady!


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Congratulations! You look wonderful!


----------



## redhorse86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow you look awesome you are inspiring me. The pics show how hard you worked keep it up!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Well Done!!!!! Congratulations kudos to your continued success!!! I am pea green with envy!!


----------



## Iloveappys (Nov 21, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! I'm thinking about going on a "journey" myself. Any tips for staying on track?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Way to go!:clap:

Keep up the good work


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

That's supper. I have lost 25 and thought it was good but I'm happy for you passing me.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats! I lost five pounds and was thrilled, this puts me to shame!


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

You look fabulous!!! Thank you for posting, you are inspiring me. (I had a total knee a few months back and I can't exercise yet) But I can get busy eating correctly. 

Good for you!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Everyone is doing great.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow wow wow!!! Keep up the good work!

Good for you! That's not easy to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats! Share some of you secrets...how did you change your diet...what type of exercise works best, etc. I'm coming out of my "winter hibernation" so to speak and ready to exercise more. I got a new bicycle for Christmas and hope to start seeing results when the roads are not too muddy to use it!


----------

